# Atomic Dogg Super Bully Dog Show



## JrPit

It's going down this saturday at the Shrine auditorium Expo Center in 
Los Angeles Ca. They will be announcing the nunmber 1 bully of the nation. Live music food and more. You can even bring your APBT loved one. Check it out.


----------



## redog

Take some pics if your going, Id love to see


----------



## money_killer

yeh take a few pics wouldnt mind seeing a pic of the winner


----------



## NesOne

Here's a youtube trailer for anyone interested:

YouTube - Atomic Dogg Super Bully Show Trailer

I feel like going and taking Smokey, but man the bullies they showed on that clip, I think people there would think that I starve my boy, hahahahaha.


----------



## Msmith1

I can't go but I am interested in knowing who wins....

Yeah I took my Ambullies and also my show pit to a show before and everyone commented nicely on my bullies but my show pit they looked at me like "why did you bring him!?!?!"


----------

